# Pea Aphids



## frogfannumero1 (Mar 15, 2009)

I've been searching the forums and haven't turned up any recent threads discussing pea aphids. 

I am looking to find some to start culturing to feed the mantella hordes. Is anyone working with this feeder insect right now or know where starter cultures can be purchased? 

I've seen them listed on a few biological supply websites but I am wondering if anyone has been successful keeping these for personal collections. 

Any info or feedback would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Many of us, myself included, have had them in the past.

Not easy to keep them going long term.

I believe I used Berkshire something or other to pick up initial stock.

s


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Scott said:


> Many of us, myself included, have had them in the past.
> 
> Not easy to keep them going long term.
> 
> ...


Is that the company you purchased them from? I can't quite figure out what you mean there. Pea aphids seem like an interesting option as a feeder insect to me, but I haven't found much info on them. Any idea why they are difficult to keep long term?

Thanks,

John


----------



## Engeli (Oct 3, 2014)

Pea aphids are great feeder insects with not so much work to keep the culture going. 
The problem is that they need light for at least 12 hours. Otherwise the aphids will build wings and will reproduce with eggs instead off viviparous reproduction. You would not want that...

During the wintertime they need at least 12 hours artificial light as the window will not deliver enough light intensity. 
Another starter problem is to find the right rythm as to when set up new peas. A culture can last for approx. 1,5 - 2 weeks. By then latest the new peas have to germinate to transfer pea aphids into the new culture. 

But once the personal rythm is found and enough light can be provided, they are a very thankful feeder possibility!


----------



## s6t6nic6L (Jan 7, 2011)

for sourcing them I cannot be of any help but as for having them as a feeder for the mantella then yes they are another food source which they should relish.

maybe of some help: 


bought this self watering propagator set for growing pea plants. a pea or two placed in each tub filled with a mineral rich compost. soon after, they start to sprout.


a few more days and we have the young plants coming on well. next part is to introduce the aphids to the plants and have small colonies, which can be kept under control, living and breeding here.


having these propagators as a pea aphid culture farm has been a successful venture. when the pea plant gets too large to keep itself upright with no supports and begins to bend over, this is the time to snip the bottom of the plant and transfer it to the viv for the critters.


I have a routine now that starts from left to right where as when I cut the plant I seed another pea in its place. they soon infest a seedling.


then the breeding takes place and soon the plant is infested.

BEAN WEEVILS: another useful easy to breed/keep feeder FYI:

a very easy to keep and breed insect feeder for the critters. I keep these on top of the viv in this small container to keep warm and they thrive well. after a few weeks I get a swarm from the beans then I replace half the beans again to keep the culture on-going.



I also collect aphids from the weed patch too in back garden for the critters.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Best thread on the board here - http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/38600-culturing-pea-aphids.html


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

gary1218 said:


> Best thread on the board here - http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/38600-culturing-pea-aphids.html


Do you still culture them, Gary?


----------



## frogfannumero1 (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks for the information everyone. 

Gary, thanks for the link. I had actually already read trough that post and a few others. 

It's looking like I'll be ordering from one of science supply companies them. 

Thanks!


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

frogfreak said:


> Do you still culture them, Gary?


No.

I actually enjoyed culturing them and trying to come up with a better system but in the end it just wasn't worth it. I think you could come up with a system to supply enough aphids for a small collection of frogs/tanks but it would still be a bit of work.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

gary1218 said:


> No.
> 
> I actually enjoyed culturing them and trying to come up with a better system but in the end it just wasn't worth it. I think you could come up with a system to supply enough aphids *for a small collection of frogs/tanks* but it would still be a bit of work.


Howzabout an army of Tincs? Pigs! 

Thanks, Gary.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Yes ... Berkshire Biological - Insects/Aphids- 100

s


FroggyKnight said:


> Is that the company you purchased them from? I can't quite figure out what you mean there. Pea aphids seem like an interesting option as a feeder insect to me, but I haven't found much info on them. Any idea why they are difficult to keep long term?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> John


----------

